# Nuttin' fancy, but needed projects for the shop(s)



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Sep 8, 2016)

Finally built an extension table for the TS, after idk, 5 years....

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h23/mdlbldrmatt135/Mobile%20Uploads/20160907_191822.jpg 
(ignore the mess on it as it was all under it on top of the half-asses drawer storage)

And a small (20x49) cart for the basement model building dungeon.
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h23/mdlbldrmatt135/Mobile%20Uploads/20160907_192048.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice! My extension is all messed up, I've needed to build a new one for about 3 years now, so don't feel bad! Tony


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 8, 2016)

The cart around the tool box is a clever idea. I have an old box that I may do the same thing to.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice! Getting organized seems to take so much time sometimes, but really helps out in the long run. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Sep 8, 2016)

the table extension I rad dado's around the edges, and front to back at an even spacing, and just gorilla glued it all together.

The toolbox was in the way in the basement, I figured I could still use it this way, and it'd move a bit easier too!


----------

